# 616 - Think back? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

When Jack first experienced ‘terror’ he had a sudden oscillation in the wiring harness of main bus B in the electro-magnetic spectrum. This time it’s more of a rattle in his 12-cylinder watercooler diesel engine. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

